

I would love to know how did they make it (interactive infographic) - vnagpal
http://fetedelabiere.promo-agency.com/

======
apeacox
Looks like they have used Flash (found it in sources) and a bit of JS for age
verification and other basic stuff.

~~~
vnagpal
I don't know much but I didn't see any flash, would you point where exactly.

~~~
apeacox
build.js:4074

or at least, they've used Adobe Flash CS6 and then _exported_ to
JS/sprites/etc in some way. I can't be more specific because I don't use those
tools for web development ;)

